# Quelle distrib pour MBP ou MBA ?



## Pooky (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis un petit nouveau sur ce forum, mais cela fait un moment que je le lis. 
Je suis actuellement en iBook G4, et je souhaite changer ma machine mais j'hésite encore entre un macbook air et pro. Bref là n'est pas la question.

Je souhaiterai installer linux sur ma nouvelle acquisition. Mais je n'y connais rien sous linux. Donc j'aimerai savoir quelle distribution choisir. J'ai un ami qui travaille sur fedora 8 sous windaub. Et cette distrib me tente bien . 
Mais laquelle est la mieu pour un mac ? 
Il faut partitionner le DD ? Combien laisser pour linux ?
Existe-t-il des tutos ?

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses.
Pooky


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Juin 2008)

Si tu es nouveau sur Linux, Ubuntu est la meilleure distribution. Elle a la plus large communauté, et aussi la plus ouverte au nouveaux venu. Le site officiel d'Ubuntu contient de très bon tutorial.
J'éviterai Fedora, sauf si ton ami est prêt à t'aider, auquelle cas je te la conseil. Bien qu'à mon sens Ubuntu soit plus abordable, un ami peut à lui seul changer l'affaire... Reste à voir. 
Sur un Macbook pro j'attribuerai 30go à Linux, ce qui me parait amplement suffisant pour débuter. Sur un Macbook air 20go max. Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'application très volumineuse pour  un nouveau Linux user. Ca suffit amplement pour la découverte.
C'est ce que je fais moi, et 30go, c'est limite un peu trop.


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2008)

maintenant une question importante est pourquoi faire ?
parce que si c'est uniquement pour découvrir tu peux l'installer en virtualisation avec Vmware ou Parallels ce qui est bien plus simple&#8230;


----------



## Pooky (29 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ces réponses .

Oui c'est pour découvrir linux et avoir un autre environnement que OS X.
Et puis qui sait par la suite rester que sous linux. 

Qu'est ce que Vmware ou Parallels ? 

Mon ami a fedora sur windows peut etre qu'il ne saura pas m'aider sur mac ... 
30go cela me parait peu ... Pourquoi si peu ? 

Et peut-etre que ce n'est pas la bonne rubrique, mais le MBA est-il fragile, car si peu de matiere ca doit pas etre bien resistant !


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2008)

Pooky a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses .
> 
> Oui c'est pour découvrir linux et avoir un autre environnement que OS X.
> Et puis qui sait par la suite rester que sous linux.


Soit, mais face à MacOS c'est peu sûr


Pooky a dit:


> Qu'est ce que Vmware ou Parallels ?


Google est ton ami. Ceux sont des solutions de virtualisation


Pooky a dit:


> Mon ami a fedora sur windows peut etre qu'il ne saura pas m'aider sur mac ...
> 30go cela me parait peu ... Pourquoi si peu ?


Ben pour "découvrir" c'est largement suffisant !


Pooky a dit:


> Et peut-etre que ce n'est pas la bonne rubrique, mais le MBA est-il fragile, car si peu de matiere ca doit pas etre bien resistant !


si c'était si fragile, je pense que ça se saurait.


----------



## Pooky (29 Juin 2008)

Ok je vais rechercher tout ca sur google pas de soucis.

Ok pour 30 Go. Par contre je vous demanderai quand le moment sera venu comment partitionner un DD avec Mac...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la virtualisation, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a un concurrent gratuit et open source : virtualbox. 30 Go pour Linux, c'est énorme moi l'image de mon disque Ubuntu fait à peine 3 Go et quand on fait de la virtualisation on ne partitionne pas : le disque dur virtuel est un fichier comme un autre.


----------

